# pond fishing



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

i have been fishing a pond for a while and i live down here in kentucky.... the people that own it said they have stocked it with perch crappie largemouth bass bluegill and carp i think.....but when i fish down there i usually use worms and sometimes jigs and what not.....i was wondering if someone could give me some hints and tips on what to use and how to use it this time of the year to catch bass and crappie out of it ....because normally all that bites is perch most of the time..........thanks anything will help


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

If u want to catch bass use a spinner bait if u want to catch crappie use small minnows like fat heads or crappie minneows, bass and large perch will bite on these to! I have never caught a crappie on a worm so if u want to catch a crappie i would suggest no using a worm!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

true, Crappies do not like worms. Bass however love leeches. If you are fishing a small pond with live bait I suggest using a bobber.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Crappies:
1/16 oz round jig head, Beetle Spin like Spinner, 2" white Buerkley "GULP" grub. You can troll these fairly fast around the weed edge and or you can cast and reel them in fairly fast. Works well in the morning ad evening when the crappies are in more of a feeding mood. You will catch a bunch of bass on them and sunfish.


----------



## Don1974 (Sep 28, 2005)

I fish alot of ponds (But im in Pa) I have caught many crappie on live red worms....also for bass all this year in ponds and Lake Erie i been killing bass with the K&E Bass Stopper (Magnum Weedless 3 hook) i have purchased them at Wal-Mart...Here they love the purple with the pink tail.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I catch crappy with a jig and grubs. And I catch most of my pearch with a crappy rig (go figure) in Lake Erie. By the way. Hello everyone.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

2 inch yellow beetle spin, best all around, spiner baits for those bigger bass


----------

